# Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen, welche Konsequenzen kann das für uns haben?
Kann da gar ein Angelverbot draus entstehen?


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Glaub nicht, eher der Hinweis auf Rotaugensushi etc. Zu verzichten


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...me-in-Baechen-Fluessen-und-Seen,keime302.html


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Sehe dennoch eher Bade als Angelverbote


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

es wurden ja auch noch keine Fische untersucht.

Dann könnte es schnell sehr eng werden.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Vor Verzehr gut durchbraten - wir essen auch Schwein obwohl die Keime wohl von da kommen


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Das sagt Dir Dein gesunder Menschenverstand werter Kochtopf.
Der Laie und Anglergegner aber sieht einen Angler, der den ganzen Tag mit verseuchtem Wasser hantiert, sich schlimmstenfalls in den Zug oder in den Bus setzt und als Keimschleuder durch die Gegend fährt.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehe dennoch eher Bade als Angelverbote



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Multiresistente Keime gibt es überall, zum echten Problem werden diese dort, wo sie massiert auftreten, eben Krankenhäuser etc.
Sicher kann es zu zusätzlichen Badeverboten kommen, da die Behörden dann reagieren müssen. Ich kenne allerdings bei uns in der Gegend keinen Fluss, in welchem das Baden offiziell errlaubt wäre, eben wegen gesundheitlicher Risiken und das schon seit "Gefühlten Ewigkeiten" aber mindestens seit 60 Jahren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das sagt Dir Dein gesunder Menschenverstand werter Kochtopf.
> Der Laie und Anglergegner aber sieht einen Angler, der den ganzen Tag mit verseuchtem Wasser hantiert, sich schlimmstenfalls in den Zug oder in den Bus setzt und als Keimschleuder durch die Gegend fährt.



Ich verstehe warum du dich sorgst aber kann deine Sorge einfach nicht teilen #c höchstens dass man die Angler durch Angelverbote vor den Keimen schützen möchte aber das glaube ich nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> höchstens dass man die Angler durch Angelverbote vor den Keimen schützen möchte



Das könnte als Vorwand dienen.


----------



## ralle (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Angeln ist dann nur noch unter Vollschutz möglich und mit ärztlicher Genehmigung.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Bin nun wirklich kein Mediziner oder Virologe/Bakteriologe,
aber ich _meine_, dass die Gesundheitsgefahr primär darin besteht, die Sch***dinger einzuatmen _(durch Wasserzerstäubung z.B. an Wehren) _
oder sekundär über Schleimhäute, Wunden, Magen,... aufzunehmen _(also Baden)_.

Vielleicht haben wir ja einen fachlich bewanderten Boardie dabei.


----------



## Minimax (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Eine manchmal geäußerte Befürchtung ist ja, dass, wenn man Fische in bestimmten Gwässern aus diesen und jenen Gründen nicht mehr essen kann/darf (z.B. Schadstoffe), dass dann ja auch der "vernünftige Grund" zum Angeln wegfallen würde und man das Gewässer dann ja für ANgler dichtmachen könnte.

Ist aber noch nie passiert, gibt ja z.B. Für Aal vielerorts Verzehrwarnungen, oder auch für gewässer (teilw. Rhein)

Davon ab: Die Verbindung "Multiresistente Keime im Wasser und Anglerfeinde" herzustellen, zeigt natürlich auf, wie stark die persönliche Verunsicherung und gefühlte Bedrohungslage in diesem individuellen Fall fürs Hobby ist...


----------



## Damyl (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Ich seh da auch kein grosses Problem.
Ich denke da nur mal an die Verzehrsempfehlung die es z.B. für Fische aus dem Rhein in RLP gibt. (Und nicht nur da)
Aale, Welse über 50cm nicht für den Verzehr geeignet. Aber beim Berufsfischer bekommste die als Delikatesse serviert  Kräht kein Hahn danach #6


----------



## Gast (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Panikmache der Medien.
In jeder Klinik gibt es ein vielfaches an MRE als das was man in Füssen gefunden hat.
Diese Keime befinden sich ja überall, ist jetzt ja nicht ungewöhnlich das man sie auch in Seen oder Flüssen vorfindet.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Damyl schrieb:


> ... Verzehrsempfehlung ... Kräht kein Hahn danach


So locker darf man es dann doch nicht sehen, bei dem Verseuchungsfall (Schwermetalle) im Dortmunder Hafen vor einigen Jahren z.B. sind wir nur ganz knapp und durch viel Engagement an einem Angelverbot vorbei geschraddelt.
Und damals hatte NRW keinen grünen Minister.

Der Umkehrschluss der bescheuerten Begründung "Angeln = Verzehr", ist eben sehr schnell herzustellen und kann (nicht muss) als ganz übler Bummerang zurück kommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Ich erinnere mich gerade an Envio, damals gab es auch Angelverbote, die aber zwischenzeitlich wieder aufgehoben wurden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Und es waren sogar Angelverbote für Gewässer im Gespräch, die mit dem Skandal gar nichts zu tun hatten. 
Man wollte eine Kettenreaktion für alle industriell belasteten Gewässer auslösen.


----------



## oberfranke (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Panikmache der Medien.
> In jeder Klinik gibt es ein vielfaches an MRE als das was man in Füssen gefunden hat.
> Diese Keime befinden sich ja überall, ist jetzt ja nicht ungewöhnlich das man sie auch in Seen oder Flüssen vorfindet.



Stimmt Multiresistente Keime gibt es überall. 
Gefährlich für abwehrgeschwächte Menschen sind die immer. 
In Krankenhäuser sind sie so extrem gefährlich da die Gefahr besteht, dass sie bei Operationen usw. in den Körper eingebracht werden. Viele Keime sind anaerob und können sich in der Wunde gut vermehren und dort ihr Unheil treiben.
Im Regelfall sind für den gesunden Menschen ungefährlich also nicht primär pathogen. Außer wie oben erwähnt - geschwächtes Immunsystem, Operationen usw. Deshalb spricht man auch bei einem alleinigen Nachweis von resistenten Keimen nicht von einer MRSA Erkrankung sondern von einer MRSA Besiedlung. Also die Dinger sind auf bzw im Körper nachweisbar, dort warten sie geduldig auf die Gelegenheit losschlagen zu können. 
Hygienemassnahmen, Behandlung (Sanierung - herstellen einer physiologischen Situation der besiedelten Stellen) usw. 
Nicht so dramatisch? Naja, eigentlich nicht aber eigentlich schon. 
Die Dinger machen nicht sofort oder dringend krank, aber irgendwann sind diese Keime gegen alle bekannten Antibiotikas resistent und dann wird`s mehr als lustig. 

Die Dinger werden uns als Menschheit wohl überleben. 

Fazit: Bewußtsein schärfen,Sauber arbeiten, Hirn einschalten, Leichtsinn ausschalten, 
Wenn desinfiziert wird, dann richtig oder gar nicht. 
z.b. Bei offenen evtl schon entzündeten Wunden besonders aufpassen das nicht noch was reinkommt. Kein Wasser aus belasteten Gewässern trinken, schlucken usw. 

So mal auf die Schnelle.

Gerne noch ausführlicher und präziser, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit usw.

Ach ja. wie kommen die Dinger ins Wasser bzw Grundwasser. 
Ein Weg ist die falsche Händereinigung und Händedesinfektion z.b in Pflegeeinrichtung, Krankenhäuser usw. von Personal, Patienten und Besuchern. 
Falsch: - Hände waschen, desinfizieren abtrocknen oder nur Hände waschen. Hier werden die lebenden Keime abgewaschen und sie gelangen in die Kanalisation, Flüsse, Grundwasser usw. 

Richtig. Desinfizieren statt waschen, bzw erst desinfizieren und dann waschen. 
Hier werden die Keime erst "abgetötet" und die Leichen der Keime werden abgewaschen und gelangen in die Kanalisation usw. hier können sie aber kein Unheil mehr anstellen. 

Hinweis: In Pflegeeinrichtung, KHs usw. erst Hände desinfizieren und dann zur Toilette. 
Danach natürlich auch.  (Obwohl gesunder Urin völlig steril ist) 
Warum? Man(n) geht mit Keimen an den Fingern zum Pieseln, fasst seinen Schniedel an- anschliessend Händedesinfektion- die Dinger sind aber mittlerweile auch am Schniedel und Man(n) bringt sie als Geschenk seiner Frau -oder wem auch immer- mit heim.


----------



## crisis (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Bei uns gab es letztes Jahr einen fast identischen Fall wie in dem Artikel beschrieben. Nachdem sich der Medien-Hype gelegt hat blieben 2 vernünftige Aussagen:

- multiresistente Keime gibt es in fast jedem Fließgewässer, vor allem nach Kläranlagen
- ein gesunder menschlicher Organismus wird wahrscheinlich dadurch nicht erkranken

Meines Wissens ist im Moment eine der Kläranlagen der Isar in München die einzige deutschlandweit, die Keime per Bestrahlung abtötet. Nur dann kann in dem Gewässer bedenkenlos gebadet werden. Ist aber halt teuer.


----------



## Gast (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> .
> So mal auf die Schnelle.
> Gerne noch ausführlicher und präziser, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit usw.


Hi,
mir musst du darüber nichts erzählen.
Hier in NL ist man auch in diesem Bereich den deutschen Kliniken Lichtjahre voraus.
Hier in NL gibt es so gut wie keine Fälle, anders als in Deutschland.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Hallo,

na die Presse braucht doch ihre Themen. 
Im Jahr 2011 hatten wir doch auch eine überbordende Berichterstattung über die EHEC-Fälle. Ich glaube, bundesweit starben so etwa 50 Menschen daran. Allerdings sterben an der jährlichen normalen Grippewelle in Deutschland so etwa 6000 bis 8000 Personen, aber das ist ja nichts für Schlagzeilen, da das alljährlich passiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

was ist, wenn ein Angler stirbt, der sich nachweislich am Gewässer infiziert hat?


----------



## Angelfischerei (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eine manchmal geäußerte Befürchtung ist ja, dass, wenn man Fische in bestimmten Gwässern aus diesen und jenen Gründen nicht mehr essen kann/darf (z.B. Schadstoffe), dass dann ja auch der "vernünftige Grund" zum Angeln wegfallen würde und man das Gewässer dann ja für ANgler dichtmachen könnte.
> 
> Ist aber noch nie passiert, gibt ja z.B. Für Aal vielerorts Verzehrwarnungen, oder auch für gewässer (teilw. Rhein)



Das ist schon häufiger passiert, als es in der Öffentlichkeit auftaucht!

In NRW wurden schon einige Gewässer wegen ihrer PFT/PCB-Belastung für das Angeln gesperrt. Begründung: Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb #q


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Fische wegen Schadstoffen nicht zu essen ist das eine aber Keime sterben beim Erhitzen ab und man kann die Fische trotz eventueller Keimbelastung essen(solange se nicht mit Schadstoffen belastet sind).#6

https://www.vzhh.de/themen/lebensmittel-ernaehrung/keime-im-fleisch-was-tun

http://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2014-11/mrsa-fleisch-hygiene-kueche

Einfach kochen, braten usw. wie man es mit den gekauften belasteten Fleisch ja auch macht und gut isses.#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

wenn ein Angler sich am Wasser  infiziert (kleine Wunde oder so), könnte er zur Verbreitung dieser Keime beitragen (ÖPNV; Treppenhäuser, Türgriffe etc.)

was dann?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Sorry Cristian, das halte ich für zu konstruiert.

Genauso kann sich jeder am gekauften Geflügelfleisch infizieren wenn er ne Schramme am Finger hat, sein Besteck nicht abwäscht usw. und dann den Rest der Welt anstecken.

Die Pfoten sollte sich sowieso jeder waschen wenn er nach Hause kommt. Das halte ich für selbstverständliche Hygiene.


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Stimmt Multiresistente Keime gibt es überall.
> Gefährlich für abwehrgeschwächte Menschen sind die immer.
> In Krankenhäuser sind sie so extrem gefährlich da die Gefahr besteht, dass sie bei Operationen usw. in den Körper eingebracht werden. Viele Keime sind anaerob und können sich in der Wunde gut vermehren und dort ihr Unheil treiben.
> Im Regelfall sind für den gesunden Menschen ungefährlich also nicht primär pathogen. Außer wie oben erwähnt - geschwächtes Immunsystem, Operationen usw. Deshalb spricht man auch bei einem alleinigen Nachweis von resistenten Keimen nicht von einer MRSA Erkrankung sondern von einer MRSA Besiedlung. Also die Dinger sind auf bzw im Körper nachweisbar, dort warten sie geduldig auf die Gelegenheit losschlagen zu können.
> ...



Inhaltlich sicher korrekt, was Du (vermutlich als Fachmann) schreibst.
Aber nicht vollständig in den Ausführungen, denn die Hauptgefahr geht sicherlich nicht von Kliniken, Pflegeheimen etc aus, sondern z.B. von Mastbetrieben, die ihren überzüchteten und damit überempfindlichen Viechern (v.a. bei der Putenmast richtig eklig, was wir da anschließend vorgesetzt bekommen) Antibiotika im Übermaß ins Futter schmeißen um sie schnell und ohne Ausfälle vermarkten zu können. Dadurch werden in den Tieren Resistenzen (MRSE also) mithochgezüchtet, die auf alle erdenklichen Arten in unsere (Nahrungs-)Kreisläufe gelangen können. Weiterer Gefahrenherd: Nicht korrekt angewandte (Breitband-)Antibiotika z.B. wegen zu frühem Absetzen, was dazu führt, dass sich bei an und für sich zuerst mal rel. harmlosen Keimen Widerstandskräfte entwickeln können...
#h

Nachtrag@Brillendorsch: Mach Dir mal wegen der Angelgewässer keine Sorgen, die Gefahren lauern an völlig anderen Orten (auch nicht in den Krankenhäusern. Wenn dort welche nachgewiesen werden ist der Laden schnell mal eben dicht!)


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

ich kenne einige, die fahren mit dem Zug zum Angeln.
Ja klar ist das konstruiert.
Wenn irgendein Spinner auf die Idee kommt und genau so ein Zenario anführt um Angeln am betr, Gewässer zu verbieten, 
wird er auch konstruieren.
Schau mal was für Konstrukte rund ums Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt existieren.


----------



## ramrod1708 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Aber dafür gibt es doch auch zb Desinfektionsmittel oder Handwaschseife für unterwegs. Kostet nicht die Welt und vermindert die Gefahr.

Und ich möchte nicht wissen was wir schon alles gegessen haben, gerade essen und noch essen werden.

Bei uns in Frankfurt sind nun auch wieder alle Gewässer positiv auf die Keime getestet worden. Was soll ich nun tun? Im ABC Anzug ans Wasser? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Aber dafür gibt es doch auch zb Desinfektionsmittel oder Handwaschseife für unterwegs. Kostet nicht die Welt und vermindert die Gefahr.


am besten und vor allem sichersten ist allerdings der bunker.


----------



## Gast (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Solche Meldung sind bestimmt Fake News von den C&R Befürwortern :vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

sehe ich auch so, ganz billiger antihechtler11-champagner.


----------



## Minimax (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Ich glaub, das war auch die Hauptsorge des TE, also nicht die Keime an sich, sondern dass ihr Vorhandensein im Wasser von den Millionen Anglerfeinden, die uns um umgeben und belauern, dazu genutzt werden könnte, entsprechende Gewässer fürs angeln zu sperren. Halt ich persönlich für ein bisschen sehr .....weit hergeholt.


----------



## Ganerc (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehe ich auch so. Multiresistente Keime gibt es überall, zum echten Problem werden diese dort, wo sie massiert auftreten, eben Krankenhäuser etc.
> Sicher kann es zu zusätzlichen Badeverboten kommen, da die Behörden dann reagieren müssen. Ich kenne allerdings bei uns in der Gegend keinen Fluss, in welchem das Baden offiziell errlaubt wäre, eben wegen gesundheitlicher Risiken und das schon seit "Gefühlten Ewigkeiten" aber mindestens seit 60 Jahren.
> ...



Guten Tag


Heißt das es gibt bei euch ein grundsätzliches Badeverbot in allen Flüssen?
  Ich kenne keinen Fluss in Niederbayern in dem das Baden Verboten wäre? Außer in besonderen Gefahren Bereichen wie Kraftwerke etc. 

mfg


----------



## ramrod1708 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> am besten und vor allem sichersten ist allerdings der bunker.


Wo ist da bitte dein Problem?

Ich fahre auch teilweise mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zum Angeln.
Und gerade wenn man mit Maden, Würmern etc hantiert hat, ist das doch die beste Möglichkeit, sofern man sich nicht andersweitig die Hände waschen kann. Ich mache das ja nicht nach jedem Kontakt mit dem Wasser. Aber wenn ich die Sachen einpacken und nach Hause fahre, nutze ich das schon. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Ganerc schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> 
> Heißt das es gibt bei euch ein grundsätzliches Badeverbot in allen Flüssen?
> ...


----------



## ramrod1708 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

http://m.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main...er-in-allen-gewaessern-gefunden-15495832.html

Mal zur Lage in Frankfurt.
Und hier ein Bericht in der Hessenschau vom hr:

http://www.hessenschau.de/panorama/...ssern,frankfurter-gewaesser-belastet-100.html

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das war auch die Hauptsorge des TE, also nicht die Keime an sich, sondern dass ihr Vorhandensein im Wasser von den Millionen Anglerfeinden, die uns um umgeben und belauern, dazu genutzt werden könnte, entsprechende Gewässer fürs angeln zu sperren.



so ist es, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und so abwegig finde ich es nicht.
Ich erinnere nochmals an Envio. Diesen Skandal nahmen damals einige Gegner des Angelsports zum Anlass ein Angelverbot für alle industriell belasteten Gewässer in NRW zu fordern. Zum Glück kamen sie damals damit nicht durch, heute (davon bin ich überzeugt) hätten sie leichtes Spiel


----------



## Gardenfly (17. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

90 % der italienischen Bevölkerung hat den MRSA Keim an sich-und ist Italien noch weit weg ? vielleicht schon in der Brieftasche zu finden, oder am Angelgerät . England,Frankreich, Amerika ist der auch häufig anzutreffen- nur die Niederlande haben rechtzeitig was dagegen gefunden : Geld ins Gesundheitssystem zu geben. 
Den Kampf gegen den MRSA und 4MRGN (ESBL) haben wir schon lange verloren


----------



## Lajos1 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> 90 % der italienischen Bevölkerung hat den MRSA Keim an sich-und ist Italien noch weit weg ? vielleicht schon in der Brieftasche zu finden, oder am Angelgerät . England,Frankreich, Amerika ist der auch häufig anzutreffen- nur die Niederlande haben rechtzeitig was dagegen gefunden : Geld ins Gesundheitssystem zu geben.
> Den Kampf gegen den MRSA und 4MRGN (ESBL) haben wir schon lange verloren



Hallo,

sehe ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Dass die Keime praktisch überall sind ist ja eigentlich bekannt, da kann man wenig dagegen tun. Problematisch werden diese Keime (wie fast alle Erreger) ja erst, wenn sie massiert auftreten und auf Leute mit angeschlagenem Immunsystem treffen.
Kein Grund zur Panik .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*



bastido schrieb:


> Das sieht der jeweils Betroffene sicher anders, meine Oma starb daran. Dieses Thema wird uns in Zukunft sehr zu schaffen machen, da Deutschland mit seinem Ankündigungsminister, im Gegensatz zu den Niederlanden, eben nicht die Anwendung von Reserve-Antibiotika in der Tiermast verboten hat.



Hallo,

sicher sieht man die Sache bei betroffenen Angehörigen, Freunden und Bekannten anders.
Bitte jetzt nicht falsch auffassen; aber für die tatsächliche Risikoeinschätzung ist dies ohne Belang.
Wir kommen tagtäglich mit zigtausenden von Keimen, Erregern etc. in Berührung, aber gefährlich wird das eben nur bei massiertem Auftreten und angeschlagenem Immunsystem.
Und dass das Immunsystem bei vorliegenden Erkrankungen oder zunehmenden Alter schwächer wird, ist nun mal so. Die biologische Uhr tickt in jedem von uns; bei einem schneller, beim anderen langsamer - aber sie tickt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

Hallo zusammen,

die Tragik des ganzen ist, dass es "man-made" ist und die verantwortlichen Lobbyisten trotzdem weiterhin ihren Schaizz anpreisen und die Pharmas ihn verkaufen dürfen! Zur Profitmaximierung werden gerne gesellschaftliche bzw. individuelle Opfer in Kauf genommen...
Solange Masttiere prophylaktisch mit Antibiotika *befüllt *werden, darf keiner damit rechnen, dass sich bei den MRSA irgendwas bessert (schon allein weil die Tiere die angereicherten Verdauungsabfälle ausscheiden und der Dreck dann auf den Feldern und damit auch in den Gewässern verteilt wird)
So segensreich Penicillin und Antibiotika einst waren, so werden sie dank falscher Anwendung mehr und mehr zum Fluch!

Grüße und bleibt xond, dann braucht Ihr sowas nicht!


----------



## oberfranke (18. März 2018)

*AW: Multiresistente Keime in Flüssen und Seen*

@wolfgang f 
Deshald hab ich ja geschrieben, kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. 
War auf die  schnelle auf Arbeit geschriebe. 
Deine Ergänung mit den Tiermastbetrieben ist absolut richtig. 

Sobald ich dazukomm schreib ich noch ein bißerl was zu dem Thema. 
Ich habe beruflich viel damit zutun.


----------

